# touchpad on dell latitude 7390

## petr2008

Hi,

I am trying to install gentoo on dell latitude 7390.

I am not able to find touchpad. It works in bios, so hw is ok.

It does not work when booted from livecd.

In hwinfo output I found:

=========== end debug info ============

01: None 00.0: 10105 BIOS

  [Created at bios.186]

  ...

  Pointing Device: #50

  Type: 0x07 (Touch Pad)

  Interface: 0x07 (Bus Mouse)

  Buttons: 2

  ...

----- /proc/bus/input/devices end -----

...

unknown non-USB input device

bus = 17, name = PS/2 Generic Mouse

  handlers = event10 mouse0

  key = 00000000000700000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

  rel = 0000000000000003

  mouse buttons = 3

  mouse wheels = 0

  is_mouse = 1

  is_joystick = 0

bus = 3, name = PixArt Dell MS116 USB Optical Mouse

  handlers = event11 mouse1

  key = 00000000000700000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

  rel = 0000000000000103

  mouse buttons = 3

  mouse wheels = 1

  is_mouse = 1

  is_joystick = 0

Where "PixArt Dell MS116 USB Optical Mouse" is external mouse. Using xinput I got:

xinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ PixArt Dell MS116 USB Optical Mouse       id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ PS/2 Generic Mouse                        id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Intel HID 5 button array                  id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Intel HID events                          id=12   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=13   [slave  keyboard (3)]

xinput -test 14

does nothing (just repeats keyboard)

I tried lspci lsusb, but I do not see any touchpad in the output.

Also

dmesg | grep -i "touch"

return nothing.

Is there another way to find out on what touchpad sits?

Thank you,

Petr

----------

## charles17

 *petr2008 wrote:*   

> Is there another way to find out on what touchpad sits?

 

```
# libinput list-devices
```

 and 

```
# lsinput
```

----------

## petr2008

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *petr2008 wrote:*   Is there another way to find out on what touchpad sits? 
> 
> ```
> # libinput list-devices
> ```
> ...

 

libinput list-devices

Device:           Power Button

Kernel:           /dev/input/event3

Group:            1

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           Video Bus

Kernel:           /dev/input/event4

Group:            2

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           Power Button

Kernel:           /dev/input/event1

Group:            3

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           Sleep Button

Kernel:           /dev/input/event2

Group:            4

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           PixArt Dell MS116 USB Optical Mouse

Kernel:           /dev/input/event11

Group:            5

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     pointer 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      disabled

Nat.scrolling:    disabled

Middle emulation: disabled

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   button

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   flat *adaptive

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           Intel HID 5 button array

Kernel:           /dev/input/event9

Group:            6

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           Intel HID events

Kernel:           /dev/input/event8

Group:            7

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

Kernel:           /dev/input/event5

Group:            8

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           PS/2 Generic Mouse

Kernel:           /dev/input/event10

Group:            9

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     pointer 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      disabled

Nat.scrolling:    disabled

Middle emulation: disabled

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   *button

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   flat *adaptive

Rotation:         n/a

lsinput

 0: 0000:0005 HOST   PNP0C0D/button/i Lid Switch               (null)          

 1: 0000:0001 HOST   PNP0C0C/button/i Power Button             (null)          

 2: 0000:0003 HOST   PNP0C0E/button/i Sleep Button             (null)          

 3: 0000:0001 HOST   LNXPWRBN/button/ Power Button             (null)          

 4: 0000:0006 HOST   LNXVIDEO/video/i Video Bus                (null)          

 5: 0001:0001 I8042  isa0060/serio0/i AT Translated Set 2 keyb (null) (null) (null)

 6: 0000:0000 (null) ALSA             HDA Intel PCH Headphone  (null)          

 7: 0000:0000 (null) ALSA             HDA Intel PCH HDMI       (null)          

 8: 0000:0000 HOST                    Intel HID events         (null) (null)   

 9: 0000:0000 HOST                    Intel HID 5 button array (null) (null)   

10: 0002:0001 I8042  isa0060/serio1/i PS/2 Generic Mouse       (null) (null)   

11: 413c:301a USB    usb-0000:00:14.0 PixArt Dell MS116 USB Op (null) (null) (null)

May be this "isa0060/serio1/i PS/2 Generic Mouse"?

But it seems to be dead.

----------

## charles17

 *petr2008 wrote:*   

> lsinput
> 
>  0: 0000:0005 HOST   PNP0C0D/button/i Lid Switch               (null)          
> 
>  1: 0000:0001 HOST   PNP0C0C/button/i Power Button             (null)          
> ...

 Please check

```
$ dmesg | grep -i i8042
```

 and 

```
 $ grep -i '_SERIO\|PS2\|I8042' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

It might give us some more information.

BTW, are you aware of the DELL specific kernel options? 

```
$grep -i dell /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## alamahant

Try adding 

```

CONFIG_DELL_RBU=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DELL_SMM=m

CONFIG_DELL_SMBIOS=m

CONFIG_DELL_SMBIOS_WMI=y

CONFIG_DELL_SMBIOS_SMM=y

CONFIG_DELL_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_DELL_WMI=m

CONFIG_DELL_WMI_DESCRIPTOR=m

CONFIG_DELL_WMI_AIO=m

CONFIG_DELL_WMI_LED=m

CONFIG_DELL_SMO8800=m

CONFIG_DELL_RBTN=m

```

in your 

```

/usr/src/linux/.config

```

and recompile the kernel.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## petr2008

Please check

```
$ dmesg | grep -i i8042
```

 and 

```
 $ grep -i '_SERIO\|PS2\|I8042' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

It might give us some more information.

dmesg | grep -i i8042

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.19.57-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro i8042.nopnp

[    0.231248] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.19.57-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro i8042.nopnp

[    0.552852] i8042: PNP detection disabled

[    0.554287] i8042: Warning: Keylock active

[    0.558167] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.558170] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.560082] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

[    1.299442] input: PS/2 Generic Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7

[    3.310946] dell_laptop: Using i8042 filter function for receiving events

(without i8042.nopnp it does not work as well, but asks for this kernel option)

BTW, are you aware of the DELL specific kernel options? 

```
$grep -i dell /usr/src/linux/.config
```

[/quote]

I added all:

grep -i dell /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_DELL_RBU=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DELL_SMM=m

CONFIG_DELL_SMBIOS=m

CONFIG_DELL_SMBIOS_WMI=y

CONFIG_DELL_SMBIOS_SMM=y

CONFIG_DELL_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_DELL_WMI=m

CONFIG_DELL_WMI_DESCRIPTOR=m

CONFIG_DELL_WMI_AIO=m

CONFIG_DELL_WMI_LED=m

CONFIG_DELL_SMO8800=m

CONFIG_DELL_RBTN=m

grep -i '_SERIO\|PS2\|I8042' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_BYD=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS_SMBUS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH_SMBUS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_FOCALTECH=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SMBUS=y

CONFIG_RMI4_F03_SERIO=m

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=m

CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_ARC_PS2=m

Still, it does not work 

nxinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ PixArt Dell MS116 USB Optical Mouse     	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ PS/2 Generic Mouse                      	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Intel HID events                        	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Intel HID 5 button array                	id=12	[slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                        	id=13	[slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=14	[slave  keyboard (3)]

----------

## petr2008

I tried to update bios, however I do now how to overcome this:

fwupdmgr refresh

Fetching metadata https://cdn.fwupd.org/downloads/firmware.xml.gz

(fwupdmgr:10955): GLib-Net-WARNING **: 10:05:24.233: couldn't load TLS file database: Failed to load system trust store: GnuTLS was not configured with a system trust

Failed to download https://cdn.fwupd.org/downloads/firmware.xml.gz: SSL handshake failed

----------

## petr2008

In dmidecode output I found:

```
Handle 0x0032, DMI type 21, 7 bytes

Built-in Pointing Device

   Type: Touch Pad

   Interface: Bus Mouse

   Buttons: 2

```

----------

## charles17

Maybe you could publish your output of sys-apps/hw-probe, with peripherals detached.  Hopefully that would tell us more about vendor and device.

----------

## petr2008

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Maybe you could publish your output of sys-apps/hw-probe, with peripherals detached.  Hopefully that would tell us more about vendor and device.

 

Thank you. I did not succeeded to install hw_probe (seems to be bit difficult). But I proceed with AppImage.

Results are:

https://linux-hardware.org/?probe=05cdc89a9d

It is interesting. I will look at it carefully. Thank you.

----------

## charles17

That's strange. The 18e90 in the overview lists a touchpad whereas e8f97 doesn't.

----------

## petr2008

I tried knoppix and it sees my touchpad:

from knoppix hwinfo:

```
>> pci.1: sysfs drivers

----- sysfs driver list (id 0x003f247dd1aef990) -----

       serio_raw: module = serio_raw

           atkbd: /devices/platform/i8042/serio0

         psmouse: module = psmouse

snd_hda_codec_generic: module = snd_hda_codec_generic

snd_hda_codec_hdmi: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/hdaudioC0D2

snd_hda_codec_hdmi: module = snd_hda_codec_hdmi

snd_hda_codec_realtek: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/hdaudioC0D0

snd_hda_codec_realtek: module = snd_hda_codec_realtek

       nd_region: module = libnvdimm

          nd_bus: module = libnvdimm

          nvdimm: module = libnvdimm

        coretemp: /devices/platform/coretemp.0

        coretemp: module = coretemp

         tpm_tis: /devices/platform/MSFT0101:00

         tpm_tis: module = tpm_tis

       intel-hid: /devices/platform/INT33D5:00

       intel-hid: module = intel_hid

       reg-dummy: /devices/platform/reg-dummy

  rtsx_pci_sdmmc: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:01:00.0/rtsx_pci_sdmmc.0

  rtsx_pci_sdmmc: module = rtsx_pci_sdmmc

     dell-smbios: /devices/platform/dell-smbios.1

     dell-smbios: /devices/platform/dell-smbios.0

     dell-smbios: module = dell_smbios

       soc-audio: module = snd_soc_core

intel_xhci_usb_sw: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/intel_xhci_usb_sw

intel_xhci_usb_sw: module = intel_xhci_usb_role_switch

        acpi-wmi: /devices/platform/PNP0C14:00

        acpi-wmi: /devices/platform/PNP0C14:03

        acpi-wmi: /devices/platform/PNP0C14:01

        acpi-wmi: module = wmi

        acpi-wmi: /devices/platform/PNP0C14:02

          dcdbas: /devices/platform/dcdbas

          dcdbas: module = dcdbas

 int3401 thermal: module = processor_thermal_device

   snd-soc-dummy: /devices/platform/snd-soc-dummy

   snd-soc-dummy: module = snd_soc_core

  i2c_designware: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1

  i2c_designware: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.2/i2c_designware.2

  i2c_designware: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0

  i2c_designware: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.3/i2c_designware.3

 int3403 thermal: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.0/PNP0C09:00/INT3403:01

 int3403 thermal: /devices/pci0000:00/INT3403:02

 int3403 thermal: module = int3403_thermal

 int3403 thermal: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.0/PNP0C09:00/INT3403:00

      intel-lpss: module = intel_lpss_acpi

  intel_pmc_core: /devices/platform/intel_pmc_core.0

      alarmtimer: /devices/platform/alarmtimer

 int3400 thermal: module = int3400_thermal

 int3400 thermal: /devices/platform/INT3400:00

          idma64: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.3/idma64.3

          idma64: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/idma64.1

          idma64: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.2/idma64.2

          idma64: module = idma64

          idma64: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/idma64.0

       ucsi_acpi: /devices/platform/USBC000:00

       ucsi_acpi: module = ucsi_acpi

     rtsx_pci_ms: module = rtsx_pci_ms

     rtsx_pci_ms: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:01:00.0/rtsx_pci_ms.0

      serial8250: /devices/platform/serial8250

           i8042: /devices/platform/i8042

     dell-laptop: module = dell_laptop

     dell-laptop: /devices/platform/dell-laptop

              wl: module = wl

    pata_ns87415: module = pata_ns87415

     pata_sil680: module = pata_sil680

        pata_amd: module = pata_amd

      sata_qstor: module = sata_qstor

        ata_piix: module = ata_piix

    pata_netcell: module = pata_netcell

     pata_hpt366: module = pata_hpt366

          mptsas: module = mptsas

        xhci_hcd: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0

    sata_promise: module = sata_promise

    pata_oldpiix: module = pata_oldpiix

          shpchp: module = shpchp

         PCI_IDE: module = ide_pci_generic

    pata_marvell: module = pata_marvell

intel_pch_thermal: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2

intel_pch_thermal: module = intel_pch_thermal

          mptspi: module = mptspi

        sata_uli: module = sata_uli

        pata_via: module = pata_via

   pata_pdc2027x: module = pata_pdc2027x

    pata_hpt3x2n: module = pata_hpt3x2n

   pata_sl82c105: module = pata_sl82c105

        sata_sil: module = sata_sil

        rtsx_pci: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:01:00.0

        rtsx_pci: module = rtsx_pci

   snd_hda_intel: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3

   snd_hda_intel: module = snd_hda_intel

        pata_ali: module = pata_ali

            ahci: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:17.0

            ahci: module = ahci

      vmw_pvscsi: module = vmw_pvscsi

     pata_it821x: module = pata_it821x

        sata_via: module = sata_via

       pata_acpi: module = pata_acpi

            nvme: module = nvme

     pata_cmd64x: module = pata_cmd64x

      acard-ahci: module = acard_ahci

        sata_vsc: module = sata_vsc

     ata_generic: module = ata_generic

        pata_sch: module = pata_sch

        pata_rdc: module = pata_rdc

     pata_hpt37x: module = pata_hpt37x

     pata_rz1000: module = pata_rz1000

    pata_jmicron: module = pata_jmicron

        pcieport: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0

        pcieport: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.2

     pata_it8213: module = pata_it8213

       pata_efar: module = pata_efar

    pata_ninja32: module = pata_ninja32

   firewire_ohci: module = firewire_ohci

      intel-lpss: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1

      intel-lpss: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.2

      intel-lpss: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0

      intel-lpss: module = intel_lpss_pci

      intel-lpss: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.3

    proc_thermal: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0

    proc_thermal: module = processor_thermal_device

    pata_atp867x: module = pata_atp867x

           mptfc: module = mptfc

        pdc_adma: module = pdc_adma

      sata_sil24: module = sata_sil24

         ioatdma: module = ioatdma

     pata_hpt3x3: module = pata_hpt3x3

        pata_sis: module = pata_sis

          mei_me: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0

          mei_me: module = mei_me

         iwlwifi: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.2/0000:02:00.0

         iwlwifi: module = iwlwifi

      pata_artop: module = pata_artop

          e1000e: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.6

          e1000e: module = e1000e

            hpsa: module = hpsa

        sata_svw: module = sata_svw

      i801_smbus: module = i2c_i801

      i801_smbus: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.4

        sata_sx4: module = sata_sx4

    pata_ns87410: module = pata_ns87410

    pata_radisys: module = pata_radisys

      pata_mpiix: module = pata_mpiix

         sata_nv: module = sata_nv

     snd_soc_skl: module = snd_soc_skl

        sata_sis: module = sata_sis

         sata_mv: module = sata_mv

    pata_triflex: module = pata_triflex

            i915: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0

            i915: module = i915

    pata_piccolo: module = pata_piccolo

pata_serverworks: module = pata_serverworks

pata_pdc202xx_old: module = pata_pdc202xx_old

      skl_uncore: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0

             skd: module = skd

        uhci_hcd: module = uhci_hcd

   sata_inic162x: module = sata_inic162x

     pata_atiixp: module = pata_atiixp

         mpt3sas: module = mpt3sas

       processor: /devices/system/cpu/cpu7

       processor: /devices/system/cpu/cpu5

       processor: /devices/system/cpu/cpu3

       processor: /devices/system/cpu/cpu1

       processor: /devices/system/cpu/cpu6

       processor: /devices/system/cpu/cpu4

       processor: /devices/system/cpu/cpu2

       processor: /devices/system/cpu/cpu0

        mei_hdcp: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/mei::b638ab7e-94e2-4ea2-a552-d1c54b627f04:01

        mei_hdcp: module = mei_hdcp

              sd: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:17.0/ata3/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0

              sd: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0

        logitech: module = hid_logitech

           apple: module = hid_apple

     hid-generic: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.0/0003:413C:301A.0001

  hid-multitouch: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-2/i2c-DELL081B:00/0018:044E:120A.0002

        pcie_pme: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:00:1c.0:pcie001

        pcie_pme: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.2/0000:00:1c.2:pcie001

        rtc_cmos: /devices/pnp0/00:01

          system: /devices/pnp0/00:07

          system: /devices/pnp0/00:05

          system: /devices/pnp0/00:06

          system: /devices/pnp0/00:04

          system: /devices/pnp0/00:02

          system: /devices/pnp0/00:00

       i8042 kbd: /devices/pnp0/00:03

          usbhid: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.0

          usbhid: module = usbhid

     usb-storage: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0

     usb-storage: module = usb_storage

        uvcvideo: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.3

        uvcvideo: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.1

        uvcvideo: module = uvcvideo

        uvcvideo: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.2

        uvcvideo: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0

             usb: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9

             usb: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-7

             usb: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1

             usb: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5

             usb: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-10

             usb: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2

             usb: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2

           btusb: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

           btusb: module = btusb

           btusb: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.1

             hub: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-0:1.0

             hub: module = usbcore

             hub: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-0:1.0

     ums-realtek: module = ums_realtek

          vub300: module = vub300

           usbfs: module = usbcore

     dell-smbios: module = dell_smbios

     dell-smbios: /devices/platform/PNP0C14:01/wmi_bus/wmi_bus-PNP0C14:01/A80593CE-A997-11DA-B012-B622A1EF5492

        dell-wmi: /devices/platform/PNP0C14:01/wmi_bus/wmi_bus-PNP0C14:01/9DBB5994-A997-11DA-B012-B622A1EF5492

        dell-wmi: module = dell_wmi

dell-wmi-descriptor: /devices/platform/PNP0C14:01/wmi_bus/wmi_bus-PNP0C14:01/8D9DDCBC-A997-11DA-B012-B622A1EF5492

dell-wmi-descriptor: module = dell_wmi_descriptor

intel-wmi-thunderbolt: /devices/platform/PNP0C14:00/wmi_bus/wmi_bus-PNP0C14:00/86CCFD48-205E-4A77-9C48-2021CBEDE341

intel-wmi-thunderbolt: module = intel_wmi_thunderbolt

        wmi-bmof: /devices/platform/PNP0C14:01/wmi_bus/wmi_bus-PNP0C14:01/05901221-D566-11D1-B2F0-00A0C9062910

        wmi-bmof: module = wmi_bmof

         thermal: /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:01/LNXTHERM:00

         battery: /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0A:00

           video: /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00

              ac: /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/ACPI0003:00

          button: /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00

          button: /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00

          button: /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00

          button: /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00

       dell-rbtn: module = dell_rbtn

processor_aggregator: /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/ACPI000C:00

              ec: /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:11/PNP0C09:00

         i2c_hid: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-2/i2c-DELL081B:00

         i2c_hid: module = i2c_hid

----- sysfs driver list end -----

```

I added kernel modules hid-multitouch, and everything from  designware. But no success. What might be missing?

----------

## charles17

 *petr2008 wrote:*   

> I tried knoppix and it sees my touchpad:
> 
> from knoppix hwinfo:

 

Is there a difference in the output between knoppix hwinfo and Gentoo hwinfo?  

Did you compare your kernel settings with this wiki article?

Maybe i2c touchpad [SOLVED] - Gentoo Forums :: View topic?

----------

## petr2008

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *petr2008 wrote:*   I tried knoppix and it sees my touchpad:
> 
> from knoppix hwinfo: 
> 
> Is there a difference in the output between knoppix hwinfo and Gentoo hwinfo?  
> ...

 

yes, gentoo hwinfo does not see touchpad

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you compare your kernel settings with this wiki article?
> 
> Maybe i2c touchpad [SOLVED] - Gentoo Forums :: View topic?

 

I will look at it, thank you.

----------

## petr2008

last change:

```

diff .config config-190829-01 

2082,2083c2082,2083

< CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_CORE=y

< CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PLATFORM=y

---

> CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_CORE=m

> CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PLATFORM=m

2085c2085

< CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI=y

---

> CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI=m

3272c3272

< # CONFIG_HID_ELAN is not set

---

> CONFIG_HID_ELAN=m

3300c3300

< CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH=y

---

> CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH=m

```

And it finally works. Thanks everyone for help.

----------

